# Swap a hunt??



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Has anyone ever swapped a hunt? I read a magazine where people will take another hunter from out of state hunting and then then they switch. So you get to hunt with the same guy on your land and then on his land.

Anyone want to swap a hunt?? I can pretty much guarantee a shot at a buck the first 3 weeks of season. It may not be a trophy but it will be a buck and if you don't mind watching deer you will have a good chance at a good buck.

If you are interested in a bowhunt I can hook you up. I do not bowhunt my largest tract because it is farther from my houe and I see a bunch of deer around my house during bowseason. But if someone wants to swap a hunt out I will be happy to bait a few stand for bowseason. I have never bowhunted that land and have no clue if we can get a buck in a corn pile during daylight hours in bow season but you will see more does tan you can shake a stick at. 

Anyone ever swapped a hunt?? ANy pros and cons?? Or what is your 2 cents??

Darin


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I have swapped hunts and fishing trips before. On the plus side it opens up new opportunities for both parties. On the negative, you never know who you are getting involved with. All of my experiences have been positive so far and I have walked away with new friends and great experience. However, a few months ago a guy on another site offered to take a few guys to his hunting spot and it ended up being a nightmare experience for him.

That being said, I''d be interested in working something out. I can offer deer, geese, or possibly turkey. If you add fishing to the mix of potential swaps....the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hunt*

I hear PA has some pretty big deer.

What month does season open and close??

As far as fishing, we have a house at Carolina Beach, NC of it is only 6 hours to the OBX.

Our bowseaons opens in September and closes in November. Muzzleloading opens for a week in November and then rifle until Jan. 1.

Santee Cooper is 3 hours away and they have great catfishing guides.

Darin


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The urban areas have always had big deer, but the traditional big woods hunting grounds were always known for spikes and forkies.....not anymore. We have been under statewide antler restrictions for several years and the quality of bucks has improved drastically. PA is not Iowa or Kansas, but there are good deer to be had.

Archery opens up statewide the first Sat of Oct or the last Sat. in sept.. and runs through the second week in Nov. Gun season opens the Monday after Thanksgiving and runs for two weeks. There is a late archery/flintlock season after Xmas. Some urban areas open up earlier for archery doe hunting and have a whole month of antlerless only gun hunting after xmas.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I can swap you a hunt Darin. Looks like I may need to barter my way back to Carolina beach, since my friend had a falling out with her sister, we probably wont be getting free use of the beach house once a year anymore


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Beach House*

I am willing to bet we can swap that out. What month do you typicall come down??

Darin


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Normally it was in November...but that was dictated by the availability of her beach house. Wife and I have been talking about when we would hit the coast again. Talked about camping up North farther since we didn't have a house to stay in...nothing keeping us from hitting the OBX. Carolina beach is familiar to us now, and we know our way around there already. Plus I know a couple people around there...

I think you should come up and hit Lake Erie with me when the walleye are easy pickins!!


----------

